# Neuer 24h Gaming sender von Gametv machern



## Voldemôrd (30. März 2010)

Der Tv Sender Giga ist ja jetzt schon seit 1 Jahr Tod, und jetzt versuchen die Gametv leute es tatsächlich, sie haben unter dem neuen namen lvlup einen 24h Sender gebastelt
http://www.lvlup.tv/
Wer mag kann ja mal reinschauen, soweit ich weiß gibts um 19.30uhr ne live sendung, ich bin gespannt ob und wie lange sich der Sender hält, bin schon gespannt ob die Die Live sendungen so gut sind wie die auf Giga waren =( Wäre endlich mal ein ersatz^^^
greedz Voldemôrd

/Discuss!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. März 2010)

Klingt interessant. Werde es mir jedenfalls mal ansehen.

Edit: Achja, ich werde NICHT "FIRST!!!!!!einseineselfunddrölfzig" sagen.


----------



## nemø (30. März 2010)

cool / endlich !!!!


----------



## Tikume (30. März 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt ob die Die Live sendungen so gut sind wie die auf Giga waren




Schlechter wäre ja auch eine echte Leistung.


----------



## ayanamiie (30. März 2010)

Naja giga hat ne lücke dagelassen^^

War eh ironisch das giga gekündigt wird und kurze zeit später dann premiere an sky verkauft wurde hätten es auch laufenlassen können sky häts dann selber sntscheiden dürfen.


----------



## Kremlin (30. März 2010)

Hört sich gut an, werd ich mir mal anschauen!


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2010)

Live-Show ist super! Sie haben es geschafft von nem DS (!) abzufilmen!^^

Die haben mich echt bewget mir das neue Pokémon zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (30. März 2010)

Auf jeden fall GIGA Niveau, sehe mir grad die Live Show an , macht Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (30. März 2010)

ich vermisse GIGA wirklich sehr :´(
Mal gucken ob dieses Projekt was wird

Edit// hab mir mal grad einpaar Videos angeguckt..schön und gut aber die Stimme der Moderatoren nervt wirklich..


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

GIGA zu NBC-Zeiten: sehr gut
Alles danach: OMFG
Der neue Sender: siehe "Alles danach"


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> GIGA zu NBC-Zeiten: sehr gut
> Alles danach: OMFG
> Der neue Sender: siehe "Alles danach"



OMFG gut oder OMFG schlecht?


----------



## Kremlin (30. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> OMFG gut oder OMFG schlecht?



Wohl OMFG schlecht.


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schlechter wäre ja auch eine echte Leistung.



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl sich's in dem Fall wohl wirklich lohnen würde, die Sendung zu kucken.


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> OMFG gut oder OMFG schlecht?



OMFG = sehr schlecht


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. März 2010)

Jetz konnte ich mir die Live show nicht anschaun weil ich zum Training musste >.< naja morgen ist auch noch ein tag


----------



## Haxxler (31. März 2010)

Naja Giga war schon toll, aber mal ehrlich... Die meisten Moderatoren (kurz vor Ende) waren schlecht. Colin und Dennis waren gut und Nils und Etienne waren auch ganz ok, wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir die beiden seit dem sie bei Game One sind, viel besser gefallen. Bei Game One kommt das alles irgendwie natürlicher. Und die Witze sind um Welten besser als früher bei Giga.

@Topic: Sieht interessant aus, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass sich ein reiner Gaming Sender lange halten kann :/


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

GameOne ist sowieso eine ganz andere Liga..ich guck es fast nur wegen den endgeilen Witzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (31. März 2010)

GIGA war zu Beginn interessant... zum Ende hin nur noch Schrott und dummes Rumgealbere. Den Leuten von lvlup wünsche ich viel Erfolg, auf das sie einen besseren Weg einschlagen werden.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (31. März 2010)

Need Late Knights! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> GameOne ist sowieso eine ganz andere Liga..ich guck es fast nur wegen den endgeilen Witzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nun gut die haben aber auch 1 woche für 1 sendung zeit, und giga etc haben/hatten nur 1tag für ne 2 stunden sendung, das ist schon ein unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (31. März 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> nun gut die haben aber auch 1 woche für 1 sendung zeit, und giga etc haben/hatten nur 1tag für ne 2 stunden sendung, das ist schon ein unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja die Sendung macht ja eigentlich nur einen kleinen Teil von Game One aus. Auf der Homepage kommen ja andauernd Podcasts (die gerne mal um die 5 Stunden dauern) oder auch ein haufen Videos z.b. die "Budi/Simon/etc. spielt..." Kategorie oder die ganzen "Beef" Videos usw.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> GIGA war zu Beginn interessant... zum Ende hin nur noch Schrott und dummes Rumgealbere.




nicht zu vergessen dass zum ende hin, in einer sendung die ne halbe stunde ging ca. ne dreiviertelstunde werbung kam. die werbeblöcke waren echt schlimm.


----------



## Greendesert (1. April 2010)

Nils von GIGA macht ja jetzt neuerdings ne Kindersendung auf Nick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur mal so der vergleich von GIGA -> bischen Game One -> Kindersendung auf Nick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hattas echt weit gebracht^^

Edit: Hier mal der GameOne Beitrag dazu. Klick mich!

Peace


----------



## Haxxler (1. April 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Nils von GIGA macht ja jetzt neuerdings ne Kindersendung auf Nick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Etienne hat übrigens auf Bunch TV ne regelmäßige Kino Sendung mit Colin. http://bunch.tv/seen


----------



## Greendesert (1. April 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Etienne hat übrigens auf Bunch TV ne regelmäßige Kino Sendung mit Colin. http://bunch.tv/seen



Das hatten die beiden bei GIGA auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nichts neues^^

Peace


----------

